# Who would you keep?



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

We have 2 "yearlings" just turned a year a few days ago and im having a hard time deciding with one to keep. Below are some pictures of Elli, her mothers udder ( excuse her teats, she had a bad case of udder edema last year, long story short, her teats were in bad shape but recovered nicely ) and her father. And then Ariel, her mothers udder and her father. ( yes they have the same father ) Witch girl would you keep? Btw elli is acually a bit longer than ariel

























































Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm no expert, but I like the second one


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Ok thanks for your opinion! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I like the 2nd one too.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

another vote for the 2nd one!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Number two here as well


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

This is a hard decision.... Ariel (#2) is alot smaller than elli (#1) and also alot shorter ( hard to tell from the pics ) im actually thinking of selling 2 because shes just not growing like her half sister. But i want to see what others say. Thank you all for your opinions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I too like #2


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Ultimately you are the one physically looking at them. So keep the one you feel is best. Pictures can be deceiving.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I like the second one best, her dam's udder looks a lot nicer. Like Karen said, it's really up to you since we can only go off of what we see in a picture.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Number 2's dam is a second freshener with a 12 hour fill number 1's dam was a first freshener and she had udder problems so overall we were happy. At our local fair #1 was 2nd and 2 was 3rd.... But at other shows it was the other way around. I may just wait for the 1st show to determine who stays. Thank you all for your opinions.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

So what about now... This is miss elli shaved.








We wont be shaving ariel because shes not nearly as hairy but pros? Cons? What do you guys think of elli?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Just wanted to say that Elli received her dry leg this weekend so she will be the one staying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## JAR702 (Apr 28, 2014)

#2 also, but what about their personality and temperament, that matters a lot.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

JAR702 said:


> #2 also, but what about their personality and temperament, that matters a lot.


There both sweet but because of the show win #1 will be staying.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## jbech145 (Mar 20, 2014)

I like two she had the better udder and escutcheon, it's more u shaped then v and maybe it's just the picture but number two seems to have more depth of body


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

#1's mother had udder problems last year but this year as a 2nd freshener shes giving a gallon and a half and overall is looking better witch is another reason as to why elli is staying. But i love all of your guys's opinions!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Maybe I'm an oddball I like #1. In my eyes she for sure earned her dry leg. If I were into lamanchas and she were the doe you decided to sell I would have bought that doe. I also like her dams udder better. But to each their own! Best of luck with her show career! I hope she freshens nicely for you and you finish her show legs.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm with Erica. I like 1 better also.


----------



## ksacres (Oct 30, 2007)

When evaluating kids/dry stock, I basically just look at growth patterns and escutcheon width (and with that hair and skin patterns to evaluate future attachment). That's pretty much it, because everything else can change SO dramatically with age and maturity. So the first doe would have been my choice as well because she is well grown for her age. The mammary on the second doe is more pleasing with regard to overall shape and especially the width in that rear udder, but I prefer the larger teat size and more correct placement on the first doe. 

Both are nice kids, and being half sisters can make sorting them a bit more challenging. 

PS: What is the buck's name? I love him!


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Lol thanks we love him too. His name is Binning-Westport Z Champ. A few weeks ago he received a leg as a aged buck and a best in show win!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

